# Dead soldiers in Bush's face.



## Fogey (Aug 27, 2005)

Someone has done this brilliant collage of photographs of fallen soldiers into a portrait of Bush.

For the large version with detail, click here:

https://www.whatreallyhappened.com/IMAGES/warpresident.jpg


----------



## rojo (Apr 29, 2004)

Freedom isn't free, JLP.

I have a project for you: create a photo collage showing Woodrow Wilson's face, made from pictures of the 116,000 Americans who died in World War I.

When you finish that, your next project is a collage showing FDR's face, made from pictures of the 407,000 Americans who died in World War II.


----------



## Fogey (Aug 27, 2005)

rojo said:


> Freedom isn't free, JLP.
> 
> I have a project for you: create a photo collage showing Woodrow Wilson's face, made from pictures of the 116,000 Americans who died in World War I.
> 
> When you finish that, your next project is a collage showing FDR's face, made from pictures of the 407,000 Americans who died in World War II.


What does this charming _non sequitur_ have to do with Adam?


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

This is closer than Bush or his face have ever gotten to anyone who's been killed in Iraq.


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

JM,

How do you know? Bush may be alot of things but to say he doesn't care about those killed in Iraq is utter nonsense. Amazing that you have a window on the man's soul. Has hatred blinded you or just left you without sense?

Karl


----------



## Rocker (Oct 29, 2004)

jackmccullough said:


> This is closer than Bush or his face have ever gotten to anyone who's been killed in Iraq.


Yeah, I'm sure no one suffers like you do for American troops.


----------



## fenway (May 2, 2006)

How 'bout a different trick, Pony?

This one's gotten awful stale. . .


----------



## Rocker (Oct 29, 2004)

JLPWCXIII said:


> What does this charming _non sequitur_ have to do with Adam?


Oh Please - think a bit harder, I'm sure you'll get his point.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

When did military portraits enter the public domain? This is at best disrespectfull of the fallen and their families.


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

Kav,

They don't give a F***! Anything to attack the "tyrant" Bush. This isn't quite as bad as the Ted Rall cartoon that mocked Pat Tillman's death but it is close. 

Karl


----------



## Relayer (Nov 9, 2005)

rojo said:


> Freedom isn't free, JLP.
> 
> I have a project for you: create a photo collage showing Woodrow Wilson's face, made from pictures of the 116,000 Americans who died in World War I.
> 
> When you finish that, your next project is a collage showing FDR's face, made from pictures of the 407,000 Americans who died in World War II.


Excellent thought, rojo.


----------



## Fogey (Aug 27, 2005)

Karl89 said:


> Kav,
> 
> They don't give a F***! Anything to attack the "tyrant" Bush. This isn't quite as bad as the Ted Rall cartoon that mocked Pat Tillman's death but it is close.
> 
> Karl


Bush lied; people died.

How tasteful was Bush's White House Press Correspondents Dinner gag about not being able to find WMDs in the Oval Office?

How tasteful was his 'bring 'em on!' statement?

Perhaps this artwork will inspire people to pause and contemplate the real human beings who have nobly made the ultimate sacrifice for the sake of this dubious intrigue.


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

JLPWCXIII,

No one is defending Bush, But you try to advance an agenda by exploiting the pain of other people. You sir are not a gentlemen. Why not do so real good, since you have so much spare time, why not make a collage that resembles Kim from all the victims of North Korea, or one of the Chinese leadership who are perpetuating cultural genocide in Tibet?

Or better yet, how about all the victims of 9-11 (if the families would allow it) that would resemble bin Laden?

I think we all understand your intentions and they aren't pure and noble. Is it time for one of your extended vacations yet?

Karl


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

I was the military generation labeled 'baby killers' during Vietnam. The soldier is by nature forfeit much of his/her individuality. That both war supporters and opposition use him as further 'fodder' is immoral. Read Hemingway's passage in A FAREWELL TO ARMS comparing the dead to the Chicago packing plants.


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

Kav,

I agree. Politicians should not show up at military funerals unless invited by the family nor should they mention specific KIAs without express permission of the families. 

Karl


----------



## Fogey (Aug 27, 2005)

Karl,

The artist who made that collage is anonymous, but thank-you for believing that I'm artistically capable of doing such a thing.

As for the rest of your absurd _argumentum ad hominem_, I humbly offer this link so that you may enjoy a few hours of quality hand exercise:

https://www.pagetutor.com/idiot/idiot.html

Regards,

JLPWCXIII


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

JLPWCXIII,

Keep in mind the humble part. You have much to be humble about. Funny that you view it as a personal attack when I mention the victims of North Korea, China and 9-11. Considering that you have sriously entertained the idea that 9-11 was a US government plot one can only wonder what other dubious thoughts you entertain.

By the way, just so we are clear if you have any moral or ethical standards, do you think the creator of the collage you posted had any duty to ask permission from the families of the KIA? Do you know if he did?

Karl


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

Karl89 said:


> JM,
> 
> How do you know? . . .
> Karl


Trust me. If Bush went to the funeral of someone who was killed in Iraq I'm pretty sure that you and I would both know about it.


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

JM,

I am pretty sure we wouldn't. But I do know he calls and writes the family of every Iraq KIA. Bush may be alot of things, even a bad president (though we would disagree on why), but to say he doesn't care is just plain untrue. I think he is mentally and physically exhausted and I think he carries a great deep of heartache over the Iraq KIAs. Just look at how he has aged the past two years - when 2009 rolls around he will be a wreck. But I can't be sure he feels this way bc unlike you I don't have a window on his soul. I think you missed your calling JM. The Society of Jesus didn't tempt you with Ad Majorem Dei Gloriam and all that jazz?

Karl


----------



## Fogey (Aug 27, 2005)

Karl89 said:


> Just look at how he has aged the past two years - when 2009 rolls around he will be a wreck.


I'm sure Iraqis and wounded soldiers and KIA families are kept awake at night because of George W Bush's vanishing youth.


----------



## Fogey (Aug 27, 2005)

Karl89 said:


> By the way, just so we are clear if you have any moral or ethical standards, do you think the creator of the collage you posted had any duty to ask permission from the families of the KIA? Do you know if he did?
> 
> Karl


Why would he have such a duty?


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

JLP, I'm curious, perhaps you can help me? You list your location as 'the Empire.' I'm going to assume this is the contemporary residue of the British Empire and not Star Wars or a Roman Legion reenactor group mucking about Hadrian's Wall. So, again, help me. Iraq was last occupied but WHAT european power mandate? Id suggest, any association with those who gave us Boer war concentration camps ad nauseum under the Kiplingesq 'White Man's Burden' and Bush's theological continuum of that cultural conceit makes you something of a hypocrite.


----------



## Fogey (Aug 27, 2005)

Kav said:


> So, again, help me. Iraq was last occupied but WHAT european power mandate? Id suggest, any association with those who gave us Boer war concentration camps ad nauseum under the Kiplingesq 'White Man's Burden' and Bush's theological continuum of that cultural conceit makes you something of a hypocrite.


I wasn't in charge then so no, it does not make me a hypocrite.

To refresh your memory:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hypocrisy


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

JLPWCXIII,

Recently lose your job? Wife leave you this week? Channeling Gmac? Why all the boorish posts of late? 

Karl


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

My wife and I recently visited the Abraham Lincoln Presidential Museum in Springfield, IL. It was interesting to see the display of political cartoons and editorials blaming Lincoln for the death of Union soldiers. Not much has changed.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

So what your saying is I enjoy the benefits of Empire and no national responsibility or acknowledgment of my people's history, yet you can attack ours with a 'brilliant' mosaic that is nothing more than colourised collection of our war dead. Let me explain something in SIMPLE WORDS in a SMOOTHING, NON THREATENING TONE. As a combat veteran, as a 'liberal' opposed to the Iraq invasion, as an american patriot- I find such material patently offensive regardless of intent.


----------



## Fogey (Aug 27, 2005)

Kav said:


> So what your saying is I enjoy the benefits of Empire and no national responsibility or acknowledgment of my people's history, yet you can attack ours with a 'brilliant' mosaic that is nothing more than colourised collection of our war dead. Let me explain something in SIMPLE WORDS in a SMOOTHING, NON THREATENING TONE. As a combat veteran, as a 'liberal' opposed to the Iraq invasion, as an american patriot- I find such material patently offensive regardless of intent.


No, what I'm saying is that you apparently don't understand what the term 'hypocrisy' means.


----------



## Liberty Ship (Jan 26, 2006)

Laxplayer said:


> My wife and I recently visited the Abraham Lincoln Presidential Museum in Springfield, IL. It was interesting to see the display of political cartoons and editorials blaming Lincoln for the death of Union soldiers. Not much has changed.


Liberals embrace Lincoln, yet hate Bush for some reason, in spite of the fact that there are amazing parallels between Lincoln's invasion and occupation of the South and Bush's invasion and occupation of iraq, both in motivation and execution. Certainly, the Civil War was a quagmire, too. 140 years later, the U.S. government has yet to withdraw from the occupied states!

I expect that the outcomes will be different since no administration could survive loosing a Sherman on Iraq:

"There is a class of people (in the South), men, women and children, who must be killed or banished before you can hope for peace and order."

--- General William T. Sherman, Native St. Louisan, and brother - in - law to General Thomas Ewing (Order #11)

"Next year their lands will be taken, for in war we can take them, and rightfully too, and another year they may beg in vain for their lives. A people who will persevere in war beyond a certain limit ought to know the consequences. Many many people, with less pertinacity than the South, have been wiped out of national existence. To those who submit to the rightful law and authority, all gentleness and forbearance; but to the petulant and persistent secessionist, why, death is mercy, and the quicker he or she is disposed of the better."

--- General William T. Sherman, Native St. Louisan, and brother - in - law to General Thomas Ewing (Order #11)

As in Iraq, there were both economic and humanitarian issues at stake; and the difference became or was deliberately blurred:

Asked Of Abraham Lincoln...
"Why not let the South go in peace?"

Response Of Abraham Lincoln...
"I can't let them go. Who would pay for the government?"

I guess what offends me is the fact that Liberals want to have it both ways. Bush, it seems to me, is operating like their hero Lincoln in many ways, both in Iraq and here, domesticaly. Yet they want to villify Bush while idolizing Lincoln. (Bear in mind that Lincoln made a deal with the Irish Americans that in exchange for their fighting in the Civil War, he would support their invasion and liberation of Canada once the South was defeated. There was actually an incursion into Canada after the war which, if memory serves, failed because the Federal government, as is it's habit, withdrew support of the forces once they had committed.)

So to them I say, hypothetically (no longer a practical possibility), I'll support withdrawal from iraq when you support State's rights and the withdrawl of the U.S. Government from the South. You can't have it both ways.

But then, again, what is a Liberal if not a hypocrite?


----------



## Étienne (Sep 3, 2005)

Liberty Ship said:


> Liberals embrace Lincoln, yet hate Bush for some reason, in spite of the fact that there are amazing parallels between Lincoln's invasion and occupation of the South and Bush's invasion and occupation of iraq, both in motivation and execution.


Personally, I am a liberal (or would be in American terms, more or less) and am no fan of Lincoln.


----------



## Liberty Ship (Jan 26, 2006)

Étienne said:


> Personally, I am a liberal (or would be in American terms, more or less) and am no fan of Lincoln.


Acknowldeged. And I would like to acknowledge exceptions to everything I say; in order to communicate in the shorthand of fora, we must all plead the license of generalization. Thanks.


----------



## Étienne (Sep 3, 2005)

Liberty Ship said:


> we must all plead the license of generalization. Thanks.


Then some basis for your generalization would help. Are American "liberals" really significantly more fans of Lincoln than the general population?


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

Étienne said:


> Then some basis for your generalization would help. Are American "liberals" really significantly more fans of Lincoln than the general population?


I don't think so. With the exception of a small number of Confederate revanchists (at least I hope it's a small number) Lincoln is acknowledged among almost all Americans as a great hero and possibly our greatest President. This is true even for those of us who recognize that he explicitly disavowed the desire to end slavery as the motivation of his actions.


----------

